
Show HN: PeekOut - fkld
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.herokuapp.openout.moleheadmain
======
jarnix
Despite the scary pictures on the Play store and name of the app (I expect to
see dongs), I tried to install it but the fields for the username, password,
etc were unreadable (Nexus 6).

